# Caprica last 5 episodes and season pass



## jtso (Oct 2, 2009)

The SyFy channel will show the final 5 episodes of Caprica on January 4 in a 5 hour block starting at 6 pm eastern time.

However...

I have a season pass for Caprica to record new episodes, but those shows are not showing up in my To Do List for January 4. Zap2it's program guide lists those episodes on January 4, but for some reason they are not flagged as "new".

If you are planning to record Caprica's final episodes, you may want to check this out and adjust your recording options.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

Zap2it's information says that they first aired in November.


----------



## jtso (Oct 2, 2009)

That is interesting. They were listed originally in November, but AFAIK, they never actually aired back then.

http://www.thefutoncritic.com/showatch/caprica/listings/


----------



## Longstride (Sep 28, 2008)

It showed under Upcoming Episodes, but wasn't set to record. I modified my Season Pass to record repeats.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

They aired in Canada in November. Sometimes, ZapToIt counts Canadian airdates as original.


----------



## 11274 (Dec 1, 2001)

Does anyone know if the last 5 bring some closure, or did it get canceled midseason and just stops abruptly.

I thought Galactica was great, but never warmed up to Caprica. Trying to decide if its worth watching the burn off.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

It definitely ends. They must have done something after they found out it wasn't being renewed, because no way was that the original season ending!

And the show was vastly improved in the second half.


----------



## Hercules67 (Dec 8, 2007)

I am glad for the heads-up.

My TiVo picked them, BUT as repeats.

I've adjusted their recording. Thanks.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> It definitely ends. They must have done something after they found out it wasn't being renewed, because no way was that the original season ending!
> 
> And the show was vastly improved in the second half.


huh...what I watched from TVTorrents ended by showing what is coming up "next season"...I wonder if what I watched was the "old" ending?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

From the episode description of the last of those five, it reads like it wrapped up...


----------



## Worf (Sep 15, 2000)

No, the ending of the last episode is basically a wrap up - it was done as a series of short clips that pretty much transition it to BSG Blood and Chrome. Everything that was done for series 2 was done as the clips, and the rest will be merged with the new BSG series storyline.

(Yes, BSG Blood and Chrome is supposed to bridge Caprica to the BSG miniseries but be more BSG like).


----------



## EvilMidniteBombr (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for this thread. My season pass didn't have them set to record. Even after having to juggle conflicts.


----------



## Joe01880 (Feb 8, 2009)

Same here, thanks for the heads up. I modififed the pass to record them, i would have been pissed off to have missed the series finale.


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

I checked SyFy's schedule page, and doing a search for "Caprica" only produced the same January 4th showings. They're not even doing repeats on these.

_Get'm while they're luke warm!_


----------



## Pokemon_Dad (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks jtso, we would have missed these if you hadn't posted!


----------



## sender_name (Feb 12, 2005)

I'm irritated that these didn't record. I hate glitches like that. I will get them "off a truck" from another source in HD...but it would have been more convenient on the HDtivo


----------



## MartyList (Jan 17, 2003)

That's the reason for this forum, if you subscribe to it you can get notified by email beforehand, and adjust your season pass:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=223961


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I always check the Futoncritic also.


----------

